# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  AVERAGEIFS, SUMIFS and COUNTIFS Functions New functions in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

The AVERAGEIFS function returns the average (arithmetic mean) of all cells that meet multiple criteria.
The SUMIFS function adds the cells in a range that meet multiple criteria.
The COUNTIFS function counts the number of cells within a range that meet multiple criteria.



The AVERAGEIFS function in cell A8 returns the result of 12.5
1.First Argument: The Averaging range, 12.5 is an average of 10+15 appearing in that range.
2.Second & Third Argument boxes: Criteria range 1 + Criteria1, 10, 15 & 20 meeting the criterion ">2" in List range.
3.Fourth & Five Argument boxes: Criteria range 2 + Criteria2, 10 & 15 meeting the criteria ">5" in Number range and ">2" in List range.



The SUMIFS function in cell A9 returns the result of 25
1.First Argument: The Sum range, 25 is the sum of 10+15 appearing in that range.
2.Second & Third Argument boxes: Criteria range 1 + Criteria1, 10, 15 & 20 meeting the criterion ">2" in List range.
3.Fourth & Five Argument boxes: Criteria range 2 + Criteria2, 10 & 15 meeting the criteria ">5" in Number range and ">2" in List range.



The COUNTIFS function in cell A10 returns the result of 2
First & Second Argument boxes: 
Criteria range1 + Criteria1, 2 is the number of cells meeting two criteria in List range.
Third & Fourth Argument boxes: 
Criteria range 2 + Criteria2, 10 and 15 meeting the criterion ">5" in Number range.

----------

